# 54" X 32" shower base?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So I have been looking for a 54" X 32" shower base but all my supply houses can come up with is a 54" X 34" base. None of my normal brands kohler, Sterling, salo or mustee have one. I see them online but I don't know the brands and am thinking it is low quality for mobile homes. Does anyone know of a good brand that has a base like that and for a fair price?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Manufactured home! Don’t walk, RUN! I have a great aunt in law who has no money and a tub base only is $750 at a mobile home place in town. 

Run as fast and far as you can! I’ve replaced them with a Master... not fun!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Manufactured home! Don’t walk, RUN! I have a great aunt in law who has no money and a tub base only is $750 at a mobile home place in town.
> 
> Run as fast and far as you can! I’ve replaced them with a Master... not fun!


No this is not a manufactured home. It's for my mother in law in a normal house. It's just a small bathroom that used to have a 54" cast iron tub. We are remodeling the bathroom for her and since it's a small room I would like to make the new shower as big as it can and not build the wall out 6" to fit a 48" base. It just seems to me that 54" is more of a standard in manufactured homes and therefore hard to find a good one. Trust me I would run from a mobile home if I could but I'm not yet the boss. Just yesterday I went to one to auger a toilet and ended up pulling it and fishing out the clog from the bottom side and wow the lady had flushed 2 chicken breast that had gone rotten. 

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've installed one of these not too long ago in a remod. It was the same quality as any other fiberglass unit I've installed. Just put in a mortar or sandmix concrete bed and it will be solid as a rock.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Swan-Ve...Shower-Floor-in-White-FF03454MD-010/202508719

Oops, just realized you were looking for 32, not 34. They probably have one in that size too.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Might just have to get your tile guy in there. Last summer I had a rental that had a mustee shower in a basement bathroom and there was about 18” of wasted space. LL wanted me to open it up so he could charge more rent. Went to all 4 supply houses around town, I did find one option, can’t remember for sure but I think it was a kohler. Would have taken over a month to have it shipped and cost over $1k. Gave him that option and the quote from my tile guy and the tile guy was cheaper.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Might just have to get your tile guy in there. Last summer I had a rental that had a mustee shower in a basement bathroom and there was about 18” of wasted space. LL wanted me to open it up so he could charge more rent. Went to all 4 supply houses around town, I did find one option, can’t remember for sure but I think it was a kohler. Would have taken over a month to have it shipped and cost over $1k. Gave him that option and the quote from my tile guy and the tile guy was cheaper.


I know but we are not a fan of tiles on the shower floor. I think I have found one we can use. It's a Dreamline and has kind of a diamond pattern texture on the floor for non slip surface but I think it's ok. It's better than the mustee pattern on the base.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I've sent customers to the local cultured marble company around here for odd ball sizes. The come out & measure, then pour a base to fit.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

smoldrn said:


> I've sent customers to the local cultured marble company around here for odd ball sizes. The come out & measure, then pour a base to fit.


That would be an idea, but my mother in law does not want to spend that kind of money on it.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I installed one of these tile redi pans for my sister last month, it worked well and was painless 

http://www.tileredi.com/?gclid=Cj0K...veDc053Paeh2oIT5xLwlwggBMCBMafR0aAv3IEALw_wcB


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I installed one of these tile redi pans for my sister last month, it worked well and was painless
> 
> http://www.tileredi.com/?gclid=Cj0K...veDc053Paeh2oIT5xLwlwggBMCBMafR0aAv3IEALw_wcB


It looks fine but I was looking for acrylic or fiberglass.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## flyy (Dec 31, 2013)

I've come across the same situation a few times for those awkward sizes as well. Maax sells a 48x32 shower pan and I usually suggest that they get the tillers to install a seat for the remainder of the length. the older clients loved it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Check with a local cultured marble shop. Often they can pour one with the dimensions you need.


----------

